# monitor sleeping in water



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is common but my Nile M sleeps in his water quite often, 
this could be due to the fact it's cooler in there so he can bring his body temp down. or is this common with monitors?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

my monitor doesnt do it but he likes to sleep under the water dish alot and when i get him out he's pretty chilly but he doesnt seem to dislike it. Think they just want to be cool at night.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I am sure it is normal, as waer dragons, fall asleep in the water, so i guess your would be ok, both WM & WD love water, so i would think it is a problem but that's my opinion


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

thought as much, must be a cold blooded thing, won't catch me sleeping the bath.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeh, must be


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

my water monitor never slept in his water, though ive seen some on the forum do that. I'm glad Don doesnt sleep in his water cuz i wouldnt be able to accomodate his bed for much longer. Where would i find a 2ft+ litter tray? :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol..no its a nile monitor thing, they like water a lot.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

water dragon even....got confusde then for a second, was drinking my brew lol.


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

i'll have what your drinking. !!!!
everynight he's in there. gonna try him in the bath tomorrow. should be fun.....


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Dons really calm in the bath. I love giving him a bath and even got in it with him the other night. until he seemed to be licking his lips and looking at my fingers.


----------



## cselley (May 30, 2006)

ok this is all getting strange now. you got in with him?  
didn't scrub your back did he by any chance?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well its been hot so ive had a cool bath before bed every night. sowhile water was in the bath, i climbed in with don lol and gave him a litle splash.


----------

